# dependant spouse going back to full time college/entitlements



## education (31 May 2011)

Hi, 
My husband was made redundant last November, I am his dependent adult, he is getting js benefit for both of us and our 4 children. I was excepted into college to do a 2 year hetac course however I cannot confirm if I can take up the course until I find out if there is any help etc with fees as we are struggling like so many others to make ends meet.

There seems to be a few grant type options available but how do you know which one to appy for? bteaw and vtos etc

The college (Institute Technology) I have been accepted into is a good distance away so I am wondering is there help with petrol costs etc, also with 4 young children only one who is in school is their help with creche fees, tuition fees, books etc.  My husband is actively looking for work but it is hit or miss due to the construstion trade been so bad so he will be at home with the kids until he finds employment


Any advice/Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## monkey14 (1 Jun 2011)

Check out studentfinance.ie (sorry, don't know how to do links). It's the official site for information on student maintenance grants and has loads of really good information on all the assistance available. I'm by no means an expert, but it looks to me as if you could be eligible for the "non-adjacent Special rate of Maintenance Grant", which is the maximum rate of €6355. You might also get any fees or student services charge paid, depending on which course it is.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## Ildánach (1 Jun 2011)

You can have EITHER of the following supports, but not both.

1.  You can apply for Back to Education Allowance.  See here for full details http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/BackToEducation/Pages/btea.aspx  This will be paid at the full personal rate.  This is likely to be 188 for you, instead of the 124.8 that you would have been receiving as a qualified adult on your partner's claim.  You also receive a 500 Euro grant at the start of the year.  Over a year this would be worth approx 3,500 Euro to you.

OR

2.  You can apply for a maintenance grant as mentioned by the above poster.  For the rates of the maintenance grant see here http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...emes_for_students_on_third_level_courses.html

If you live more than 45km from the college you may be eligible for the non-adjacent rates, if not, then you are looking at the adjacent rates, which are about half.

Have a look at the figures, but from here it would look like it would be slightly more beneficial for you to apply for BTEA if you are living less than 45km from college than apply for the grant (although not by much).  If you live further away, then it would definitely be more beneficial for you to apply for the maintenance grant.

Of course each scheme has other eligibility criteria, have a look at the links to make sure that you meet them.


----------

